# Pigeon Mountain



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 14, 2009)

Anybody been hunting Pigeon Mountain this year?
Just wondered how it was going.


----------



## wellham (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pigeon Mtn*

I scouted for a whole day there bout 2-3 weeks ago. Saw a bear on the hillside near the cave (dont try to hike there, I was outta my mind) several muscadine vines, but the fruit itself was very small and hard, but they have been into them. I will be hunting there for the first time this year, but have been there several x. If you have luck , lemme know.


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 22, 2009)

the road past the checking station going up the mtn has washed out due to the floods. the creek cut the road in two and washed the culverts out. i'm sure they gonna fix em but not sure how long it'll take


----------



## NGxplr22 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sure they'll get the road up within a couple of weeks. They have a good deal of damage/debris to deal with, but Rocky Lane is definitely the priority at this point.
I just wonder what kind of condition the roads on top are in. I may ride up there tomorrow since I'm taking a mental health day.

For those unfamiliar with the area, you can still access the mountain from both Cove Road and from Hwy 157.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Nov 7, 2009)

I meant to post this here (I think I put it in the Walker County thread in hunting reports) a few weeks ago, but it slipped my mind.

The creek on the East side of Rocky Lane where the washout is has been turned into a a ford for the time being. You don't need a lot of ground clearance to cross it.

Also, I passed through the Estelle area today and the gate on the right after you come down the hill on 193(the non mountain side gate) is open. 
It looked as though the road had been repaired pretty well. I don't know how long the gate has been open since it's been +/- a month since I've been by there.


----------

